# Touchpad Possibly Bricked



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

My Touchpad has the two flashing home leds and when I turn on it gives me a battery symbol with question marked. i have not found a way to get dev mode or to get it to turn on without that symbol.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

No fix for that yet.

If you have the question mark you will have to send it in for repair, unless someone eventually finds a fix.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

How much will it cost? fyi warranty is over besides the fact it has cm9


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

You will have to call and check.

If you paid with a credit card call and ask if your card extends the warranty (both my Mastercard and AMEX do). You will have to pay upfront but the card will pay you back.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas as I was about to sell it and now I have to get it repaired







.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had that twice before. Using your HP AC charger, just keep it attached. If it will not charge beyond that, try on a touchstone dock. In boith cases mine did get to charging normal. There have been other posts related to this failure.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

No one has got it working with the question mark.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Zzed said:


> I've had that twice before. Using your HP AC charger, just keep it attached. If it will not charge beyond that, try on a touchstone dock. In boith cases mine did get to charging normal. There have been other posts related to this failure.


I can either hard shutdown normally, get flashing home leds, or get turned on with battery question mark.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Remolten said:


> I can either hard shutdown normally, get flashing home leds, or get turned on with battery question mark.


Call or email HP and see what they say.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Enjoy the stay! If you have any questions, concerns, or feedback feel free to PM myself, b16, or birdman.
> Regards,
> The Management :grin3:


I was not lying when I said the? means a brick.

No one has a fix.

I am not trying g to be mean but trying f to help you get moving forward.

Keep it and maybe there will be a fix soon, because everyone's warranty is over now.


----------



## 68firebirddroptop (Sep 11, 2012)

cobjones said:


> No one has got it working with the question mark.


I am one of those persons who has been screwed by this issue.

I have tried everything I have been able to find to no avail.

May have to sell the thing for parts at this point.

I joined this forum for this problem.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

68firebirddroptop said:


> I am one of those persons who has been screwed by this issue.
> 
> I have tried everything I have been able to find to no avail.
> 
> ...


I would give it time now. Most people's TPs just ran through their warranty, so it should now be a priority.


----------



## 68firebirddroptop (Sep 11, 2012)

cobjones said:


> I would give it time now. Most people's TPs just ran through their warranty, so it should now be a priority.


Unfortunately I do not see how it can be fixed when it is 100% unresponsive to any input and is not recognized at all by any pc that it is connected too.

I hope I am wrong, but I don't think I am.

FYI, I spoke with HP and they quoted me $295 to fix it.

They must have too open it up and connect directly to the system board and re- flash.

Also, I need to add that my unit did not flash a question mark. It flashed the android mascot and an exclamation point inside of a triangle briefly, than went black right after the latest nighly build was attempted to be installed.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

68firebirddroptop said:


> Unfortunately I do not see how it can be fixed when it is 100% unresponsive to any input and is not recognized at all by any pc that it is connected too.
> 
> I hope I am wrong, but I don't think I am.
> 
> ...


I was talking about giving it time for development for the question mark brick.

Your brick is more common and can be fixed by leaving it plugged in/changing chargers/using a touchstone/replacing battery.

The only true brick I have seen mentioned is one involving the question mark.


----------



## rtx101 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have 2 TPs, one works perfectly and one bricked with question mark. Tried every way I can think of but couldn't make it run.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Trade in to Amazon.

32gb - $125
16gb - $99


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

MonkeyTrucker said:


> Trade in to Amazon.
> 
> 32gb - $125
> 16gb - $99


How much more could I get if I sold it working on ebay?


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Remolten said:


> How much more could I get if I sold it working on ebay?


32gb looks to be bringing in $160-220, I'd say you'd do better if you have the original box & contents; maybe an additional bonus if ICS is installed.

16gb looks like $125-160 same dependents.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

32GG original box w/ two hp chargers and I got Ubuntu and ICS/Jellybean installed dang I need this unbricked bad


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Has Novacom been tried to access it, wiping it through the WebOS end?
May be able to restore a WebOS Doctor backup if you performed one when you first got the TouchPad and before modding the WebOS.

This video may help.

Better video.

Written method.

If WebOS Recover appears to not load, try the steps anyway as it may have even though the screen shows the exclamation mark.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

MonkeyTrucker said:


> Has Novacom been tried to access it, wiping it through the WebOS end?
> May be able to restore a WebOS Doctor backup if you performed one when you first got the TouchPad and before modding the WebOS.
> 
> This video may help.
> ...


? Not a !


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Just contacted hp support they are requesting $385 for repair I'm screwed until someone finds fix.


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

damn, looks like im just gonna have to sit here and wait too.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

DiploMax said:


> damn, looks like im just gonna have to sit here and wait too.


For one don't reply in threads that are like 6 months old.

And two, things have changed. Go here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/

to get you Touchpad unbricked.


----------

